

HN blocking some IPs? - bndr

So since about 6 Hours ago I can&#x27;t access HN through my normal IP, but it&#x27;s working fine when I go through VPN.<p>Is it related to recent HN downtime?
======
sp332
There are occasional problems where the page won't load or I get a "gateway
error" from CloudFlare. I'm guessing the site is still under attack, and the
downtime is an effect of some live updates to the site.

